
Chili's Has Installed More Than 45,000 Tablets in Its Restaurants - jseliger
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/06/chilis-is-installing-tablet-ordering-at-all-its-restaurants/372836/
======
jessaustin
_The machines automatically suggest a tip of 20 percent; you can go lower than
that (or higher), but you 'll need to actively decide to make that change._

So waiters who do _less_ than typical waiters automatically get a _bigger_
tip? Yet another reason to pay with cash. Overall this system seems like a
benefit, however.

